# Hello from Tampa



## Stealth (Jun 1, 2006)

I am a Martial Art mut with some experience in Katate, Ninjutsu, Hapkido, and grappling.  I have also trained with many weapons including Swords and Shuriken to my AK-47.  I love peace, but combat is so much fun.  Anyone else in the Tampa Bay area?


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 1, 2006)

Howdy. Not in Tampa but a little further North in GA. You know Matt Furey is based out of Tampa.


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  I'm way further up the East Coast, but I think there are other folks around your way.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 1, 2006)

celtic_crippler said:
			
		

> Howdy. Not in Tampa but a little further North in GA. You know Matt Furey is based out of Tampa.


 
Yeah, there isa a lot down here in tampa including a graciebarra BJJ Dojo...


----------



## Stealth (Jun 1, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Welcome to MT! I'm way further up the East Coast, but I think there are other folks around your way.


 
Hi


----------



## Kacey (Jun 1, 2006)

Welcome!  I'm not anywhere near you - but the more, the merrier!


----------



## Stealth (Jun 1, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> Welcome! I'm not anywhere near you - but the more, the merrier!


 
Thanks!


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 1, 2006)

My old stomping grounds.  I lived with my cousin for two summers. Ybor City.  Many a drunk'n night at Freddie's Patio (of course that was years ago!).  Welcome to MT!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 1, 2006)

My best friend lives in/around the Tampa area...WELCOME!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jun 1, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Gemini (Jun 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Stealth!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 1, 2006)

Welcome, Stealth!!!

I'll be in Tampa in August for Tuhon Ray Dionaldo's Gathering.

YBor City, here I come!!!


Palusut


----------



## Lisa (Jun 1, 2006)

Welcome!  Enjoy!


----------



## Henderson (Jun 2, 2006)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Drac (Jun 2, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT...Lived in Lauderdale and West Palm for awhile but your WAY North of them. Yes?


----------



## stickarts (Jun 2, 2006)

welcome to mt!


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 2, 2006)

Glad to have ye!  Enjoy. :ultracool


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 2, 2006)

Hello, Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy! :asian:


----------



## kelly keltner (Jun 2, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Kreth (Jun 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## MJS (Jun 2, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay with us!:wavey: 

Mike


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 2, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting, stealth!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 2, 2006)

Not anywhere near Tampa but I think I may be one of the last dozen or so people that was actually born in Florida.

Welcome


----------



## bobster_ice (Jun 3, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## Stealth (Jun 4, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Not anywhere near Tampa but I think I may be one of the last dozen or so people that was actually born in Florida.
> 
> Welcome


 
I was born in Tampa :lol:
Go Natives!!!

Yeah, Tampa is quite a bit north of Ft. Laud, I have some friends down there.

YBOR city is crazy... I almost bought a condo there, but I know that I would never stop partying, which would end to my eventual demise. 

I appreciate all of the warm welcomes!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome to MT, I used to live in the Tampa/St Pete area back in the seventies.
terry


----------



## Stealth (Jun 4, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Welcome to MT, I used to live in the Tampa/St Pete area back in the seventies.
> terry


 
It has grown a LOT in the last 30 years...   Brandon is now considered a City LOL...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT, stealth!


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## veryrad (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi! Are you currently training??? If not, or if you are interested in cross-training, check us out at www.selfdefensetampa.com

We are a crosstraining system, so you might find some interest in us. A lot of our work is on the ground to, as you stated where your interest was.

Hope to hear from you soon!

Michele
Self Defense Tampa


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Stealth! I'm on the west coast, but here, its all one network.


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 29, 2006)

Welcome aboard!  

It seems that you have a pretty good variety of experience, and we look forward to you sharing some.


----------

